# international lonstar tractor.



## MIKE C. (Dec 20, 2009)

is there news on the lonstar kit? this can be a GREAT MODEL.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I haven't head anything other than the announcement. If anything I would recommend heading to the Moebius section of models and look around there. I know that the Founder pops in every now and again. 

Since there weren't any test shots at the show I would be willing to bet late '10 or even '11.
I know there has been a lot of interest generated for this kit. It would be the first new Truck kit in ages. I just hope they can keep the price under $100.
Chris


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Hey Mike, I went through the threads at Moebius and realized I posted some pictures there of the Lonestar from iHobby. The display said, 4th quarter 2010. So I would expect it in '11 for sure! LOL
Chris


----------



## MIKE C. (Dec 20, 2009)

*lonstar truck*

thanks for the imfo, i want this kit so i can build the prostar from it,then i can have the lonstar and the prostar too.:thumbsup:


----------

